# March crappienow



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They finally got this months issue up and running. Hope it was worth waiting for.
www.crappienow.com


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

What's the word on KenLake? Are you still going there each year?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

TheKing said:


> What's the word on KenLake? Are you still going there each year?


No. I’m not going this spring. 32 years in a row was enough for me. That 10 hour drive is pretty tough on me now. Check the Kentucky forum on crappie.com for the latest fishing info.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

chaunc said:


> No. I’m not going this spring. 32 years in a row was enough for me. That 10 hour drive is pretty tough on me now. Check the Kentucky forum on crappie.com for the latest fishing info.


That's a lot of years. I think I went about 6 years. I miss it. I hope I am able to go back at least one more time.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

If my brother and friends want to make a trip down, I’ll go with them but I won’t drive that far again. Especially pulling the boat.


----------

